# Robert Forstemann aka "Quadzilla"



## CJ1068 (Jul 24, 2008)

Has anyone seen this photo of Andre Griepel and Robert Forstemann comparing Quad size? This guy makes Andre look like a weee man. I have quad envy.



Thigh?s the limit! Olympians Robert Forstemann, Andre Griepel have ?quad-off?  - New York Daily News


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Forstermann doesn't look human.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yes. Everyone has seen it. Welcome to the internet.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep. Large quads.
.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

and supposedly he is racing XC in London!


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

nathanbal said:


> and supposedly he is racing XC in London!


Yes, he is due to 'start' the XC race this Sunday. I hope that they get some of that on the TV broadcast!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

cmon don't tell me none of you notice that Griepel has a larger slug down there!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

aclinjury said:


> cmon don't tell me none of you notice that Griepel has a larger slug down there!


he is just more "happy" to see the size of Forsterman meaty quads than Forsterman to see Greipels skinny ones.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Downside to this is that he can't walk properly and just waddles around when off he bike.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> Yes. Everyone has seen it. Welcome to the internet.


ummm..., except that particular pic isn't Forstemann, it's Quadzilla #2, Rene Enders, who was on Germany's Olympic team sprint squad in 2008 and for WC several years also.

but yeah, monster legs either way.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

The only thing that would have made that photo better, is if they were holding hands.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I meant to comment on this picture in another thread. Those quads are on the level of a professional bodybuilder.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

It's closer to normal than the anorexic girly-men like Schleck.

Even Wiggo looked like death in the Tour.

I'm off to the squat rack now! :thumbsup:


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

How does he spin those things?

I'd rather be a girly man. Crushing people on long climbs was lots of fun before I got fat.


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

Crushing people in sprints is very fulfilling as well. But I can't imagine the drag that thighs like that would cause at 50 MPH.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

grandprix said:


> Crushing people in sprints is very fulfilling as well. But I can't imagine the drag that thighs like that would cause at 50 MPH.


can he really hit 50? I kinda doubt it.
but drag would be caused more by the torso compared to the quads, even at that size


----------

